
Restoring consciousness with vagus nerve stimulation - _h_o_d_
http://www.cell.com/current-biology/fulltext/S0960-9822(17)30964-8
======
_h_o_d_
News report on this for TL;DR
[http://www.bbc.com/news/health-41397742](http://www.bbc.com/news/health-41397742):
'A man in France has regained some degree of consciousness after being in a
vegetative state for 15 years. Doctors treated the 35-year-old, injured in a
car accident, with an experimental therapy that involved implanting a nerve
stimulator into his chest... '

